
Bootstrap 3.3.5 released - jdorfman
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2015/06/15/bootstrap-3-3-5-released/
======
baby
FWIW after years and years of using Bootstrap I'm now using semantic-UI and I
feel like it's way ahead. The documentation is weir compared to bootstrap but
everything feels better conceived.

~~~
burrox
So you've had a positive experience with Semantic-UI? I'm about to start a
project and I'm considering Semantic-UI or Foundation. I like the defaults on
Semantic a bit more but I think Semantic 2.0 is about to come out so
Foundation might be the safer choice right now.

~~~
dmacis
I used semantic-ui for a very short period of time before moving back to
bootstrap (needed to support ie8). My impression was that it is very hard to
overwrite semantic classes (selectors are too specific), and components don't
play that well together, especially if you're modifying some of them.

~~~
baby
it doesn't look like it is the semantic way. You are supposed to theme
everything and then compile.

